# How do you make your V-Cube-7 better?



## NBcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

I have had a white V-Cube 7 for 5 months and I did 20-30 solves each day since I got it and it still sucks even after I took it apart and lubricated it 3 times. Does anyone know how to make it better?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2012)

use it more 
and emulate other puzzles


and maybe clean it out


----------



## Hunter (Oct 18, 2012)

So, that's about 4000 solves, I dont think it will get much more broken in than that, so buy a ShengShou.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

Hunter said:


> So, that's about 4000 solves, I dont think it will get much more broken in than that, so buy a ShengShou.



I bought a shengshou but the springs keep creaking when i turn the yellow layer. I tried lubing the core but that made it worse that's why i went to my V-7. I would use my SS if that annoying spring sound went away. Do you know a way to fix it?



tx789 said:


> use it more
> and emulate other puzzles
> 
> 
> and maybe clean it out




What do you mean to emulate other puzzles?


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2012)

20-30 solves a day? It took about 500 solves for my 7x7 to become amazing, then another 2000 to become too loose.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> 20-30 solves a day? It took about 500 solves for my 7x7 to become amazing, then another 2000 to become too loose.




I had a black V-7 that became really really good after a few weeks. But then I wanted to get a white V-7, so I sold my black one and got a white one assuming that the same results would happen but they didn't so I got a Shengshou but after a few weeks the springs started creaking on the yellow layer so now I am trying to figure out how to make my white V-7 better.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you lube it like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ&feature=plcp

You may want to take a file and sand down the ends of your spring a tiny bit, when your spring got cut off from the spring machine it could have gotten a burr on the end.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Did you lube it like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ&feature=plcp
> 
> You may want to take a file and sand down the ends of your spring a tiny bit, when your spring got cut off from the spring machine it could have gotten a burr on the end.




Oh thanks I'll try that.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2012)

NBcuber said:


> What do you mean to emulate other puzzles?



Solve using certain layers but if you have done 20-30 solve a day I think you should clean out the v cube


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2012)

Adjustable core mod is something to look into.


----------



## skittlez350 (Oct 18, 2012)

NBcuber said:


> I bought a shengshou but the springs keep creaking when i turn the yellow layer. I tried lubing the core but that made it worse that's why i went to my V-7. I would use my SS if that annoying spring sound went away. Do you know a way to fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To take away that springy sound, take to cube apart and unscrew the screw. Chances are that the washer might be chipped or upside down or something like that. Every time I had that problem, I would take it apart and fix the washer, and the sound would go away. 
But I know how much of a hassle taking apart a 7x7, and if there is nothing wrong with the washer, you would probably get super mad  So I'll just say this is a suggestion


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 18, 2012)

White V-Cubes are actually smoother than black ones, maybe you got an odd one. 20-30 solves a day is a good start for a stiff cube, but just lube and solve it a lot, not much shortcuts.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 18, 2012)

Lubricating it only slows down the wearing in process. Lubrication and wearing are polar opposites.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 18, 2012)

If you have been doing 7x7 for over 5 months, at 20-30 solves a day, what times are you getting?


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 27, 2012)

Hunter said:


> If you have been doing 7x7 for over 5 months, at 20-30 solves a day, what times are you getting?


I got my first 7x7 in June so I was solving it in 20-30 min now my times are 6:00-6:50 min.


----------



## jonlin (Oct 27, 2012)

NBcuber said:


> I got my first 7x7 in June so I was solving it in 20-30 min now my times are 6:00-6:50 min.


I think he meant that by that time, you would be like 3:00-3:30
Kevin Hays did an avg of 12 for a year for 7x7. You obviously practice much more, so you should improve at a faster rate.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 27, 2012)

jonlin said:


> I think he meant that by that time, you would be like 3:00-3:30
> Kevin Hays did an avg of 12 for a year for 7x7. You obviously practice much more, so you should improve at a faster rate.


Yeah I guess you're right, I thought it was a big improvement for me since I've only been cubing for 6 months.
and compared to my 5x5 and 6x6 times I thought I was getting really good at 7x7. anyway I thought it took Kevin Hays 3 years to get 3:00? And since school started i haven't been practicing as much.


skittlez350 said:


> To take away that springy sound, take to cube apart and unscrew the screw. Chances are that the washer might be chipped or upside down or something like that. Every time I had that problem, I would take it apart and fix the washer, and the sound would go away.
> But I know how much of a hassle taking apart a 7x7, and if there is nothing wrong with the washer, you would probably get super mad  So I'll just say this is a suggestion


I took it apart but ther was nothing wrong with the washer. 


JianhanC said:


> White V-Cubes are actually smoother than black ones, maybe you got an odd one. 20-30 solves a day is a good start for a stiff cube, but just lube and solve it a lot, not much shortcuts.


That might be true because I got the v-7 from CubeDepot


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 27, 2012)

Do the "whole cube" mod. Just dremel all the plastic away, it should turn well.


----------



## radmin (Oct 27, 2012)

I used Jigaloo. It accelerated the break-in process. It worked well on the 7x7 , not so much on my 5x5.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 27, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Do the "whole cube" mod. Just dremel all the plastic away, it should turn well.


Should I take plastic away fron all the cubies or just specific ones?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think you just dremel away the core. that should make it SOOO frictionless!!!!


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 28, 2012)

Step 1: Get a SS 7x7 core and replace the v cube core
Step 2: Replace all of the v cube centers with shengshou ones
Step 3: Replace all of the edges with shengshou edges
Step 4: Replace all of the corners with shengshou corners
Step 5: Lube the core
Basically get an SS and lube the core.


----------



## yockee (Oct 28, 2012)

NBcuber said:


> I have had a white V-Cube 7 for 5 months and I did 20-30 solves each day since I got it and it still sucks even after I took it apart and lubricated it 3 times. Does anyone know how to make it better?



Don't lube it so much. The less lube, the better. Lube is used to smooth out the turning, so you only need enough to allow the layer to glide on top of the lube. Too much lube takes up more room, and blocks the layer from turning. My V7 has been great since day 1.


----------

